# Clarity on critical Skills visa needed



## namrao (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have full time MBA in Human Resources, and have a Bachelor of Engineering Degree in (Information Science) from India.
I hve worked for close to three years, and now im currently in Johannesburg on dependent visa. 
I wanted to know if i qualify to apply for a critical skills visa. I have already got my SAQA.
Could you suggest, how can i go about it.

Thanks,
Nam


----------

